# formelle Gesetzmäßigkeit des Schmuckes



## TheChabon

Título de un libro del siglo XIX: 
"Über die formelle *Gesetzmäßigkeit* des Schmuckes und dessen Bedeutung als Kunstsymbolik"

Tengo también una traducción al inglés que me parece extraña:
Nota de moderador: el uso del inglés no está permitido en este foro.

Sobre las _reglas formales_ del ornamento y su significado como símbolo artístico?
Sobre la _legitimidad formal_ del ornamento?
Sobre la _legalidad formal_ del ornamento?
Sobre la _regularidad formal_ del ornamento?

Gracias de antemano. Esto me está matando.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola TheChabon:

Así nomás sin contexto alguno tiendo a entender que significa _regularidad formal_.

¿Estás seguro que _Schmuck _quiere decir (solamente) "ornamento" acá, y no (también) "joyas"?
...
.


----------



## TheChabon

¡No estoy seguro de nada! Gracias por llamarme la atención sobre 'Schmuckes' también. En referencia a este texto lo he visto traducido como 'ornamento' y como 'decoración', pero es bien interesante que el mismo término pueda servir también para 'joyas'. 

Si tuviera que apostar diría que el texto apunta a echar luz sobre las 'leyes formales', las '_leyes de_ (las reglas, normas, según las cuales se percibe y entonces diseña)_ la forma_'. 

'Regularidad formal' me parecía difícil de interpretar en español. A raíz de tu comentario traté de encontrarle el sentido, y podría funcionar por el lado de que el autor trata cuestiones como las formas regulares, la 'euritmia', cuestiones de la percepción que hacen que una forma se entienda como una entidad. La_ 'regularidad de la forma_'. 

Temo tener que leer el libro entero para tratar de entender qué quiere decir el título, ¡que es lo único que me interesa en este caso!  ebooks.ethbib.ethz.ch/fulltext/Rara/Rar6736_Semper.pdf .


----------



## TheChabon

Estrictamente gramaticalmente, en 
_Ueber die formelle Gesetzmaßigkeit des Schmuckes und dessen Bedeutung… _
no hay nada que indique si _dessen_ se refiere a la Gesetzmassikeit o al Schmuck, ¿no?

[Con especto a _Gesetzmassigkeit_ finalmente me decidí por leer el texto entero, y traducirlo. Se refiere a conformidad con la ley, o una ley (formal). Como si uno dijera “Sobre las leyes formales del…”. Imposible de deducir sin leer el texto entero, y difícil incluso leyéndolo.]


----------



## Estopa

TheChabon said:


> Estrictamente gramaticalmente, en
> _Ueber die formelle Gesetzmaßigkeit des Schmuckes und dessen Bedeutung… _
> no hay nada que indique si _dessen_ se refiere a la Gesetzmassikeit o al Schmuck, ¿no?



"Dessen" solo puede referirse a "Schmuck" aquí. El antecedente de "dessen" tiene que ser masculino o neutro. 
Si el antecedente fuera "Gesetzmäßigkeit" habrían puesto "und deren Bedeutung".


----------



## TheChabon

Agh. Gracias. No sé cuándo voy a empezar a terminar de entender estas cosas.


----------



## Spharadi

*Ornamento. Sus leyes formales y su importancia y significación en la simbología del arte. *
Pienso que "joyas" no encaja en el contexto; personalmente nunca he oido hablar de las leyes formales de las joyas.


----------

